# New Deere on the horizon



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

I am shopping for a new John Deere. The one I am going to buy is the industrial 110.This model is around the same size as my 4600,with many refinements. It weighs more,JohnDeere has improved the view by sculpting the hood,frame is heavier,back hoe is similar to the 310 style.The 110 is a pro model in yellow.Some of the features that I want:You can creep from the back hoe seat,forward or reverse,hoe has more reach then model 48 I currently own, also stronger hydraulics.All hoe and loader operations are joy stick.FOPS instead of ROPS
The loader is mounted to stay on the tractor.The one on my 4600 is quick attatch ,I thought that is a nice feature,but maybe not for me.The only time I have taken it off was to try it out.New loader also is built heavier and has farther reach when loading trucks.JD also made the equipment mount for it universal,so I can run any skidsteer equipment,IE.rock hound, pulverizer,since loader is fully plumbed.
Some of the things that are going to raise the price on mine.Extend-a hoe option, power beyond so I can run a auger or breaker on the hoe. heavy duty 4 way loader bucket.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Those 110 TLB's are sweet! :smiles: They are might expensive too. A 110 TLB loaded lists at about $48,000 You might get the dealer down to around $40,000. Do you use your current 4600 and hoe that much now? Those would be some might hefty payments but if you can keep the machine busy, it could bring in some good income and make you a lot more productive.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Andy, I think this thread is another candidate to me moved. John Deere places the 110 TLB in Compact Tractor Class.


----------



## Adamr88 (Sep 16, 2003)

But you could probally buy 2 4600 for the price of 1 110, so is it really worth it.

Adam


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Adam*

That is not quite the case ,the basic 4600 cost $19,000 new,48 hoe is$6000, 460 loader $3800. ,4 way bucket additional $1,100.power beyond $300.,R-4's instead of R-1 tires add$250.,light kits$89.00. I don't know what I can get back in trade,but I hope to keep my 4600 and increase my fleight with the new one.I can work a deal for around $45,500 for the new one.Only add ons I need are plumbing on the hoe , a heavy duty 4 way bucket ,2 buckets for the hoe.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

slipshod, John Deere is offering low rate financing for *USED* ii0 TLB's. Not sure if you were interested in used or what kinda shape they may be in. That might get the cost down to a more attainable level. 

 Special Offers For Compact Utility Tractors


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

hey slips did ya get it???
Ryan


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)




----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

I think he would have posted if he bought one. Slipshod will get his money's worth out of it if he does purchase one.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

If I remember correctly you use the tractor to make a living. I think it would be money well spent. It will halp you to increase productivity and work smarter and not harder! It goes without saying it would be a blast to use!  Untill the newness wears off and you remember it is work. Maybe it will make work fun at least for a while. Let us know what you decide.
:tractorsm


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

That $48,000 price tag is might tough to swallow and justify. You would have to do some serious digging to make the payments on a machine like that.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Update*

As of right now my money went in another direction. My situation is unique. I work my machines all year, doing multiple types of work. This past winter, I did not have too much snow business, but firewood was booming because of the unusual cold.
I decided to buy a stump grinder and a Harley rake. My John Deere is just under 1000 hours and is in excellent condition, thus I am going one more season with it.
The site business is a second front for me as I work a full time position and also do some farming. My long term goal is to have 2 more machines and a new larger Dump truck by time I retire, in less then 3 years. I have two sons in their thirties and both of them are working with me more and more. They like the money dad generates, go figure.
The new John Deere is back burner for the present time. I have gotten busy already this spring, as it seems although we did not have as much snow, culverts and driveways around here have taken a beating. Work is lining up and we have enough to work every day. Depending how the money goes I will buy my next tractor maybe late summer or fall. I am a new fashioned kind of guy, I don't buy unless I pay cash. I will not carry a debt load.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Update*



> _Originally posted by slipshod _
> *I am a new fashioned kind of guy, I don't buy unless I pay cash. I will not carry a debt load. *


I have the same theory. The interest savings in the long run allow you to have a better standard of living. In the event of health problems or job loss your possesions become money in the bank to survive on rather than repossed and no value at all. 

Mark


----------

